# Is it possible to hire a bike for the Three Peaks 2013?



## Monsieur Remings (2 Oct 2012)

I have an old friend who did this this year and I haven't seen him in ages. He's offered to put us up in Cumbria next year if I can get a cross bike but being someone who is unlikely to take up cyclo-cross full time, is it possible to hire a bike for this event? I would want to be serious with any lender (bike shop) and not having competed in the 3 Peaks I'd want to have a realistic assessment of how much it would cost to hire a bike/insurance etc and be straight up about it.

If any of you Cross folks could point me in the right direction I'd be most pleased.


----------



## black'n'yellow (2 Oct 2012)

Buy one, then sell it. You won't though, you'll keep it. Alternatively, just borrow one from an unsuspecting friend who isn't familiar with the date of the 2013 Three Peaks and who therefore won't put 2+2 together....


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Oct 2012)

Could do B and Y but would prefer to hire a bike under the condition that the LBS, wherever it is, know the full score and are prepared to lend it, even under some insurance to cover both our arses. I'm not sure I would keep it, the road discipline is enough dosh and focus for the likes of me...but maybe you're right...


----------



## VamP (3 Oct 2012)

3 peaks is really tough - both on bike and rider. Damage to wheels almost certain, and I would not expect the drivetrain to come away unscathed either. Add specific customisations for extended portaging and possibly hydration systems... you can see where I'm going with this right?

Plus, you know, I really really wouldn't want the 3 peaks as my one and only experience of a cyclocross race.


----------



## black'n'yellow (3 Oct 2012)

True - I wouldn't want to line up for the 3 peaks as my first CX event. What I would say though is that very few people have a 'sole' focus on CX, because the season is so short. While there are CX 'specialists' who seem to come alive when the season starts, as far as I'm concerned it's just a bit of fun in the off season and is a useful way of maintaining some elements of your race fitness before resuming training in the new year.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (5 Oct 2012)

An overwhelming yes then.....

Three peaks? Yep, probably...






...in France.


----------

